# Acronym Page



## Guest (Nov 5, 2001)

Acronym Page

DBSTalk has added an acronym page to the homepage. This can be used as a reference for commonly used DBS related acronyms and normal internet acronyms. If you have any additions please email Chris or myself at:

[c]  [email][email protected][/email][/c] 
[c] or[/c]
[c]  [email][email protected][/email][/c]

Thanks,
Steve


----------

